# nagios + NDOUtils



## shekharg (Jan 31, 2008)

i installed nagios and NDOUtils . When i restarted nagios all the entries are going into the nagios_ tables but the table nagios_downtimehistory is not updating.

Can anyone help on this.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Regards


----------



## shekharg (Jan 31, 2008)

Please help....


----------



## KoosHopeloos (Nov 3, 2004)

@ shekharg: I'm sorry, but it seems that none of us can help you. I think the best you can do is to go to the Nagios forum and ask your question there: 

http://nagios.meulie.net/ (will not work with Internet Explorer or Opera 9.2)

Good luck!


----------



## evert (Jan 10, 2006)

KoosHopeloos said:


> @ shekharg: I'm sorry, but it seems that none of us can help you. I think the best you can do is to go to the Nagios forum and ask your question there:
> 
> http://nagios.meulie.net/ (will not work with Internet Explorer or Opera 9.2)
> 
> Good luck!


I have no idea why people keep insisting that http://nagios.meulie.net/ will not work with Internet Explorer or Opera... The site works fine with any/all browsers worth mentioning...
And if you really have such a weird browser that it doesn't know about redirects, go to this page instead...

Regards,
Evert
(site administrator of http://nagios.meulie.net/ )


----------

